# Your favorite modern/contemporary concerti for each brass instrument? [Up To 10 Each]



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

RE: someguy. Yes, it's kind of a list/recommendation thread. But let's face it, the weakness of list/recommendation threads is also the strength, when you actually want to _avoid_ in-depth discussion and its natural consequences. Because I don't feel like arguing, but let's face it. Brass concerti are quite simply "mah jams" these days.

So let's see some lists and/or recommendations and/or specific requests [for instance: "Ok, that's nice, but anyone got any Czech tuba concerti for me?" and so on]

Let's say five categories: trumpet, horn, trombone, tuba, and mixed brass (for instance, a concerto for trumpet and trombone). Multiple horns or multiple trombones, etc, can go in the horn/trombone category, respectively, as could works for bass trombone, etc. And yes, if you want to post baroque/classical/romantic concerti, this is not the place, as the thread title clearly states.

I'll get together some lists, but let's get it goin'!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Peter Eotvos' Jet-Stream (trumpet concerto)






Add: oops, forgot Richard Ayres' "NONcertos." He has separate ones for horn, trumpet and trombone. I like the horn one (no. 36).


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

All good, GreenMamba! It's a great one indeed!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

I like the trombone a lot, these days. Here are some current favorites.

_Berio: SOLO
Dusapin: Watt
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar
Lindberg: Arabenne
Lindberg: Helikon Wasp
Ness: Fierce Kentucky Mothers Of Doom
Nordheim: Fonos
Sørensen: Birds And Bells
Takemitsu: Fantasma/Cantos II
Xenakis: Troorkh_


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Ahh, I forgot Duspain's Watt. I have a harder time bringing them to mind when they don't call them Trumpet Concerto, etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

But last night, I was just dying for something with a soft and distant trumpet. Peter Ruzicka's piece was the perfect work to scratch the itch. So here's some trumpet faves:

_Berio: KOL OD
Eötvös: Jet Stream
Hosokawa: Voyage VII
Lindberg: Akbank Bunka
Lorentzen: Regenbogen
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
Ruzicka: Nachtstück (-Aufgegebenes Werk)
Stockhausen: Michaels Reise Um Die Erde
Wallin: Fisher King
Zimmermann: Nobody Knows De Trouble I See_

Eager to eventually hear Brett Dean's newish trumpet concerto.

Horns and tubas and mixes (Hello, masterpiece by M. Pintscher) later perhaps, but I gotta go to work in a few so someone else take a turn!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Sandström's Motorbike Odyssey (trombone) is good fun.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I quite like Christopher Rouse's Trombone Concerto (1991, awarded the Pulitzer Prize for Music in 1993).


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Some Feldman that features a single brass:

Routine Investigations 



Instruments 1 




Not exactly solo, but does have that prominent brass playing.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> I quite like Christopher Rouse's Trombone Concerto (1991, awarded the Pulitzer Prize for Music in 1993).


Also recommend Rouse's Flute Concerto from 1993, with its extraordinarily powerful central movement ("Elegia").


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I second Xenakis _Troorkh_
I'm waiting for a recording of Dean's trumpet concerto _Dramatis Personae_


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

For trombone:
John Pickard's _The Spindle of Necessity_
Mark-Anthony Turnage's _Another Set-To_ and _Yet Another Set-To_
and +1 on Sandström's _Motorbike Concerto_


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know what's considered modern/contemporary any more, but this work is from the mid 1980s I think. It uses notes and harmonies and stuff. I trust that will not disqualify it out of hand. I confess it's a little on the sweet side but I like it. It's the first thing that comes to mind.

Gunnar de Frumerie: Concerto for trombone & orchestra, Op 81


----------

